# Polk Audio RT3000P



## Mark L (Mar 7, 2008)

Does anyone have any input on these speakers. I found a set for what looks like a good price, and they look like killer speakers. I have not heard them yet but setting up a time to do so. I read a lot of the reviews that I could find about them and of course they all say that they are the best speaker out there. Any help would be great.
Here is a picture of them.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

They were building those back in 2001-2002 or so. They sure look nice and like you say... all I have ever read about them has been good.

I am not sure of anyone who specifically owns any from here at the Shack.


----------



## Mark L (Mar 7, 2008)

I have found a set that can be bought for around $600. From what they sold for when new this seems like a good deal, I just wish I knew something about them.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If they are in good shape, at $600, it seems like a steal. I'm assuming that you don't have the opportunity to listen to them?

Also, keep in mind, you'll have a hard time finding a matching center (was one ever made), so don't plan on using these in an HT.


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

I haven't heard them, though I probably will fairly soon at a friend's gtg. They look to me like RT55s on a powered bass module (subs). Makes sense since they are from the same RT rev. I'll bet they are monsters for HT. $600 is a good price.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Polk could probably recommend a center that would match up well.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I would snag them up at that price, if they are in good shape. They got some pretty good reviews when they were new and that is a whole lot of speaker for $600. Like Sonnie said, Polk could probably help you determine what center and surrounds to look for.


----------



## Zembonez (Mar 17, 2008)

Polks are beautifully warm in the middle and have nice crisp highs... but light on bottom end. They would work well with a decent sub. I'm not one that believes the center has to be "matching" myself (quality, yes... matching, not so much). Centers have a very different job to do. I would certainly entertain using them in your HT setup.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Zembonez said:


> Polks are beautifully warm in the middle and have nice crisp highs... but light on bottom end. They would work well with a decent sub. I'm not one that believes the center has to be "matching" myself (quality, yes... matching, not so much). Centers have a very different job to do. I would certainly entertain using them in your HT setup.


With sounds that pan left to right through the center channel, timbre matching is the difference between a smooth pan, and a rough appearance of the sound in three distinct channels.


----------



## Zembonez (Mar 17, 2008)

eugovector said:


> With sounds that pan left to right through the center channel, timbre matching is the difference between a smooth pan, and a rough appearance of the sound in three distinct channels.


I'm not saying they shouldn't blend... just that there are more possibilities than a particular manufacturer's offerings.


----------



## Mark L (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys guys, but the seller never e-mailed me back any contact info so I guess he sold them already. Not sure how that happened because I e-mailed him less than 2 hours after they were posted. Oh and he said there was a center channel with the set.:waiting:


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

The CS1000P went with this set...hard to find and not cheap.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

If you can find these speakers I highly recommend them, I have the full set with center and surround and the soud is unmatched. Also, the front subs and center speaker have direct subwoofer inputs which give rich lows.


----------

